# Should I invest in the Oki C610 printer and should I use Magic Touch?



## happyhappy55 (May 22, 2011)

I'm new to printing on t-shirts, should I invest in the Magic Touch and should I purchase the OKI C610 printer? The toner ink does it activate like Chroma Blast is it like the cheap stuff, just lays on top of the shirt? What are the pros and cons? HELP!!!


----------



## happyhappy55 (May 22, 2011)

Does anyone know about the magic touch out there?


----------



## happyhappy55 (May 22, 2011)

Is there anyone out there? Hello! Hello!


----------



## texasjack49 (Aug 4, 2008)

you are in the DYE SUBLIMATION section and Magic Tocuh is a heat transfer paper and is not a sublimation process. Sublimators may not be familiar with the Magic Touch products. It would be better to post in the laser heat transfer section.


----------



## rawbhaze (Jan 29, 2011)

You are posting in the wrong forum in the middle of the night and early morning hours of the USA. Try the Heat Transfer forum. Also do a search for Magic Touch. There is a huge thread on the pros/cons of the paper.


----------



## happyhappy55 (May 22, 2011)

Is there anyone available for comments on this product?


----------



## happyhappy55 (May 22, 2011)

Hi, did'nt see the response Thank you, you were very helpful.


----------



## cyberdave (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi,
I have the OKI 610 - great printer! I use TTC 3.1 and it works super. 

Also Techni-Print 4.0 works very well too.

I just got Cad-Color exactprint in and only tested it very little, so far I'm not that happy with it... but I need to test it more as I hear many other people had great results with it.

Dave


----------



## TGal (Jan 8, 2010)

cyberdave said:


> Also Techni-Print 4.0 works very well too.


Do you happen to have any recommendations for printer settings when using Techni-Print 4.0 with the Oki 610? My first attempts have been a bit patchy.


----------

